# Upgrade from viper 560XV to 5901



## dim66 (Apr 26, 2010)

Hello all, I'd like to upgrade my alarm in my 2004 Ford F150 XLT, however I seem to be having some difficulty understanding what to do despite the fact that I can and do read electrical and electronics schematics and wiring diagrams. It's quite possible that because I did not get any such material is the cause of my delemma, all I received with the product was a "Quick Reference" install guide. I would sincerely appreciate any help (suggestions /information) to help me successfully complete this do it myself install. Much thanks.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

dim66 said:


> Hello all, I'd like to upgrade my alarm in my 2004 Ford F150 XLT, however I seem to be having some difficulty understanding what to do despite the fact that I can and do read electrical and electronics schematics and wiring diagrams. It's quite possible that because I did not get any such material is the cause of my delemma, all I received with the product was a "Quick Reference" install guide. I would sincerely appreciate any help (suggestions /information) to help me successfully complete this do it myself install. Much thanks.



I'm not understanding you exactly, you got a unit(5901) but no install manual? Contact DEI 
http:
//www.directed.com/

DIRECTWIRE™ WIRING INFORMATION - FORD / F SERIES SUPER DUTY / 2004 / Remote Start


12volts yellow & lt. green/purple + ignition harness
Starter green + ignition harness
Second Starter N/A 
Ignition red/lt. green or white/yellow + ignition harness
Second Ignition N/A 
Third Ignition N/A 
Accessory gray/yellow & red/black + ignition harness
Second Accessory blue/lt. green + ignition harness
Keysense 
Power Lock see notes 
Notes: Without keyless entry use pink/yellow for lock and pink/lt. green for unlock. They are 5 wire reverse polarity mastered from the driver switch and found in either kick panel. With keyless entry use white/red for lock and black/white for unlock. They are negative trigger and found at the VSM.

On the vehicles with keyless entry the GEM shuts down after the doors have been locked for a certain time period, to wake up the system refer to DirectFax document 1094.
Power Unlock see power lock notes 
Lock Motor pink/black 5wi VSM
Notes: The VSM (Vehicle Security Module) is to the right of the accelerator pedal above the transmission hump below the radio. Not accessible from radio opening.
Unlock Motor red/orange 5wi VSM
Notes: The VSM (Vehicle Security Module) is to the right of the accelerator pedal above the transmission hump below the radio. Not accessible from radio opening.
Parking Lights+ brown + headlight switch
Parking Lights- N/A 
Hazards same as turn signals 
Turn Signal(L) lt grn/wht (F), lt grn/org (R) + steering column
Turn Signal(R) wht/lt blu (F), org/lt blu (R) + steering column
Reverse Light black/pink + fuse box
Door Trigger black/lt. blue + passenger kick panel
Dome Supervision use door trigger 
Trunk/Hatch Pin N/A 
Hood Pin N/A 
Trunk/Hatch Release N/A 
Power Sliding Door N/A 
Factory Alarm Arm 
Factory Alarm Disarm 
Disarm No Unlock 
Tachometer NOT red/lt. green ac any ignition coil
Notes: On diesel vehicles the tach wire is green/white in a 5 wire harness held up with white tape behind the parking brake release.
Wait to start see DirectFax document 1091 
Brake Wire lt. green + brake pedal switch
Parking Brake lt. green/red - parking brake switch
Horn Trigger blue - steering column or VSM
Notes: The VSM (Vehicle Security Module) is to the right of the accelerator pedal above the transmission hump below the radio. Not accessible from radio opening.
Memory Seat 1 brown/lt. green - memory mod under dr seat
Memory Seat 2 black/orange - memory mod under dr seat
Memory Seat 3 N/A - 
Immobilizer Bypass Module: Required: No Type: N/A Part #: N/A
Notes: N/A




This wiring information is being provided free of charge on an "as is" basis, without any representation or warranty. It is your responsibility to verify any circuit before interfacing with it using a digital multimeter.
Directed electronics, Inc. assumes no responsibility with regards to the accuracy or currency of this information. Proper installation in every case is and remains the responsibility of the installer. DEI assumes no liability or responsibility resulting from improper installation, even in reliance upon this information.
source is 
http://www.the12volt.com/installbay/forum_posts.asp~TID~52356


----------



## dim66 (Apr 26, 2010)

First I'd like to say thanks for the suggestion and the information. Sorry I was not clear in my explanation, all I got as far as instructions is the one page quick install guide. I'm going to act upon the response you gave, will let u know how it turns out.Thanks again.


----------



## dim66 (Apr 26, 2010)

jaggerwild, I forgot to ask you when I replied before; Is this wiring scheme that you posted the same for the F150 Super Crew (the one I'm doing)? please bear with me this is my first, I'm sure I'll get good at it.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

dim66 said:


> jaggerwild, I forgot to ask you when I replied before; Is this wiring scheme that you posted the same for the F150 Super Crew (the one I'm doing)? please bear with me this is my first, I'm sure I'll get good at it.


yes, there's is a link too if you need more so........


----------



## dim66 (Apr 26, 2010)

Thank you jaggerwild.


----------



## dim66 (Apr 26, 2010)

I've been running like crazy, anyway finally got back to the install I've hooked up all the needed wires (as far as I can see) however I've got no RS function not even a peep from the engine; instead I get a code "Manual mode not initialized" since the F150 is an automatic obviously something's wrong. I checked the 5901's setting and it is set to automatic, someone told me that the problem was the bypass I used (it's my F150 model specific, hmmm?) said I needed PKALL, honestly because of my ignorance I can't see why. Any suggestions? The alarm is working great distance and all.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

dim66 said:


> I've been running like crazy, anyway finally got back to the install I've hooked up all the needed wires (as far as I can see) however I've got no RS function not even a peep from the engine; instead I get a code "Manual mode not initialized" since the F150 is an automatic obviously something's wrong. I checked the 5901's setting and it is set to automatic, someone told me that the problem was the bypass I used (it's my F150 model specific, hmmm?) said I needed PKALL, honestly because of my ignorance I can't see why. Any suggestions? The alarm is working great distance and all.


 If it was an issue with the bypass it would at least start then die right after starting. Check all connections for proper wiring make sure you got a good ground, 12v on all the time and so on. use a good test light, make sure all fuses are good on it, etc.......


----------



## dim66 (Apr 26, 2010)

I've made some progress, even though the vehicle is not manual once I plugged in the neutral safety sw and attached the ground everything but the cranking of the engine occurs; lights flash, I hear the clicking of relays but no sound of an attempt to crank, the series of events are attempted 3 times and then stops, there are no visual diagnostic error codes (flashing of parking lights /input from brain to lcd) Any suggestions? I feel certain that it's something simple. Thanks.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

dim66 said:


> I've made some progress, even though the vehicle is not manual once I plugged in the neutral safety sw and attached the ground everything but the cranking of the engine occurs; lights flash, I hear the clicking of relays but no sound of an attempt to crank, the series of events are attempted 3 times and then stops, there are no visual diagnostic error codes (flashing of parking lights /input from brain to lcd) Any suggestions? I feel certain that it's something simple. Thanks.


 If its not manual why are you touching the neutral safety switch? OK so now use a test light on the remote starters "starter wire" do a test, see if it is getting power when you hear the relays clicking. I'm not sure how you taped in yer wires but I'd also check that connection.


----------



## dim66 (Apr 26, 2010)

Will do and get back to you and the rest of the community; thanks J.


----------



## Cobraguy (Feb 9, 2010)

The 5901 I received was defaulted to manual transmission (for liability issues for DEI I'm sure) Your warning message is telling you the RS is in manual mode and when you shut down the vehicle, you did not initiate the proper sequence, so it won't start. Go into programming and switch it to automatic transmission. Can't remember exactly what you do for that, but it's not hard. Once that is done, your warning will go away and it should start...assuming everything else was correct.

Edit: I just double checked...and I was correct. The 5901 is delivered by default in manual transmission mode and must be programmed to auto.


----------

